# one external hemorrhoid



## codedog

I looked everwhere in cpt book for excision of one external hemorrhoid, the closest I came was cpt code 46255  but it says internal and external, I hate to use a unlisted code  also booking   was for an  EUA -  cpt code 45990 with  possible 46260 , but I know  46260 is notthe code ?,
any  suggestions  ?thanks  trent

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:  1.  Sarcoma.  2.  Rectal pain.  3.  Rectocele.
OPERATION:  EUA and excision of external hemorrhoid in the 12 o'clock position.
.
PROCEDURE:
The patient was taken to the OR, prepped and draped in the usual sterile in prone jackknife position.  We were able to see some prolapse of her bladder into her vagina.  We also saw an external hemorrhoid on internal inspection of the anal canal.  We did not see any masses or significant internal hemorrhoids.  She appeared to have good sphincter tone.  No fistulas.  The external hemorrhoid which was posterior was excised using electrocautery and closed using 3-0 Vicryl.  The tissue was sent to Pathology.  Hemostasis was assured.  All needle and sponge counts were correct.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

If "thrombosed" I would use 46320 or Hemorrhoidectomy, external, single colomn/group use 46999


----------



## lang09

what about 46250-52? if not specified as thrombosed?


----------

